# Osteopaths....



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any decent Osteopaths in the Paphos area?

Cheers,

Dave:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know any osteopaths but I'm pretty sure I know at least one psychopath if that helps?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Zach I had no idea you have a sense of humour

Dave does it have to be an osteopath, would a good physiotherapist do?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

There is one in Chloraka. In the apartment block opposite the church which is near ramsdens chip shop.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Also in Chloraka is The VeraMedica Clinic which offers many types of alternative medicine

http://www.paphosmedical.com/aboutUs.html


There is also a specific website for osteopathy at the Veramedica Clinic but I'm not sure if it is up to date

http://www.osteopathyforall.com/veramedica-clinic-chloraka/


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

David Simpson in Limassol is a God in my eyes, sorted me out after 18 months of pain and a surgeon after cutting me up. I still do the same stretches every morning before I get out of bed, which can be a bit uncomfortable if I'm dying for a wee.........

Too much information maybe?


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks mate, I'll look him up!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

PM me and I'll send his number,


----------

